# Festnahmen in Österreich: "Wiener Karussell steht still"



## Aka-Aka (25 April 2012)

http://tvthek.orf.at/programs/1336-...-Servicemagazin/3933833-Telefonkeiler-gefasst



> Tatsache ist, dass mit der Verhaftung der drei mutmaßlichen Haupttäter das "Wiener Karussell" zerschlagen ist und das diese Verhaftungen wahrscheinlich auch Auswirkungen auf die zur Zeit laufenden Verfahren, welche in Zusammenhang mit den Vorwürfen rund um die "Gewinnspielmafia" zu tun haben, haben werden.


Quelle: VPT

Diese Maßnahmen sind letztlich auch die Folge davon, dass Privatleute das "Wiener Karussell" öffentlich seziert haben. Diesen gilt heute mein Dank. Des weiteren sei der "sportliche Ehrgeiz" der Wiener Staatsanwaltschaft erwähnt.

Übrigens hat bei einem Besuch des ORF damals in Wien (e-pagado) ein gewisser W.T. aus der Türe geschaut ("sind sie deppert oder was"), das ist (zufällig, gewiss, netwohr?) einer der Angeklagten im Osnabrücker 0137-Ping-Prozess...
Frau G. vom ORF kann ja noch froh sein, dass T. gerade keine Zigarre zur Hand hatte...


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (25 April 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Diese Maßnahmen sind letztlich auch die Folge davon, dass Privatleute das "Wiener Karussell" öffentlich seziert haben. Diesen gilt heute mein Dank. Des weiteren sei der "sportliche Ehrgeiz" der Wiener Staatsanwaltschaft erwähnt.


 
Full ACK.
Kann mich dem Dank nur anschliessen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 April 2012)

von wegen der VPT hat's ermittelt 
In diesem Zusammenhang (Epagado, ehemals Blitz GmbH München-Unterföhring, jetzt Sepa Cash GmbH, Hamburg) sei auch noch einmal das LKA Schleswig-Holstein erwähnt. Ob da noch etwas kommt? Von wegen "sportlicher Ehrgeiz" und so.


Mein oben verlinkter Filmausschnitt hatte übrigens ein juristisches Nachspiel:


> Weiters habe der ORF durch die Ausstrahlung des Beitrags § 10 Abs. 5 und 7 ORF-G
> verletzt, indem trotz ausdrücklichen „Filmverbots“ und ohne Zustimmung ein Gespräch
> zwischen der ORF-Redakteurin C.G. und einem Mitarbeiter der S. aufgezeichnet und
> gesendet wurde. (...)
> ...


Der Name des Mitarbeiters wird in diesem Dokument ohne Kürzung genannt - und zwar auf einer Seite des Bundeskanzleramts
http://www.bundeskanzleramt.at/DocView.axd?CobId=40878

Die Beschwerde wurde abgewiesen.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (26 April 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Der Name des Mitarbeiters wird in diesem Dokument ohne Kürzung genannt - und zwar auf einer Seite des Bundeskanzleramts
> http://www.bundeskanzleramt.at/DocView.axd?CobId=40878


 
Das hast Du völlig richtig beschrieben. Toifel noch mal, das passt


----------



## teletom (20 September 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang (Epagado, ehemals Blitz GmbH München-Unterföhring, jetzt Sepa Cash GmbH, Hamburg) sei auch noch einmal das LKA Schleswig-Holstein erwähnt. Ob da noch etwas kommt? Von wegen "sportlicher Ehrgeiz" und so.



es bleibt zu hoffen denn in hamburg dreht das karussel weiter.

die Sepa Cash hatte den firmensitz an der selben adresse wie die Telewerft. die wurde dann dicht gemacht und seitdem gehen die neugründungen und schließungen munter weiter. trendmedia gefolgt von call & media. die call & media hat den firmensitz an der selben adresse wo der ehemalige GF der Telewerft wohnt.


----------

